# Komplett-PC zu verkaufen



## towa94 (26. Januar 2013)

Hey zusammen,
ich würde ganz gerne folgenden PC verkaufen. Er war jetzt 2 1/2 Jahre im Einsatz und läuft bis heute noch super. Gekauft hab ich ihn für 799€ bei Media-Markt.
Komponenten sind folgende:

CPU: Intel Core i7 920 (2,66GHz)
Grafikkarte: ATI Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X (Eine HD 4650 hätte ich auch noch)
Mainboard: Acer FX58M
RAM: 4GB DDR3 Samsung
Netzteil: Lite-on 450W
Festplatte: 1TB Western Digital (WD10EAVS-00D7B1)
DVD Brenner

Bei Interesse bitte melden. Preislich dachte ich so an ca. 250€.


----------



## Kryonik (16. Februar 2013)

Ist sicher ein ACER M7720, bei dem du die ursprünglich verbaute Grafikkarte gegen die ATI Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X ausgetauscht hast. Stimmt‘s oder liege ich richtig? Veröffentliche doch mal ein Foto von dem PC, wie er heute aussieht. Ohne Fotos kann man sich keinen Eindruck vom tatsächlichen Zustand verschaffen. Ist der PC aus einem Nichtraucherhaushalt?


----------



## towa94 (23. Februar 2013)

Ja, da liegst du komplett richtig.
Pc stammt auch aus einem Nichtraucherhaushalt.
Bilder folgen...

PS: Fairerweise will ich dazu sagen,dass ich schon einen Interessenten habe.


----------



## Kryonik (23. Februar 2013)

**

Danke für die Bestätigung. Mein Beitrag (ohne Kaufabsicht) diente lediglich zur Optimierung des Informationsangebotes für die Community. Viel Glück!


----------

